# Designing huge mouse cage!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

When i was in college on monday, i spoke to the head of the small mammals department talking about the college's open weekend.
She said that she wants to plan ahead of time a big cge for one of the s.mammal species, but can't decide which one. So i asked if i could design one for the mice, and well, to cut to the chase, im allowed to design and hopefully make a large mouse enclosure 

I'm thinking on having two layers- underground and above ground. 
the underground layer would have pre-made tunnels and chambers, and the above ground layer would have ropes, hammocks etc, but all to make it look fairly natural. The bottom layer would have to be glass fronted, cutting into the tunnels and chambers. it would also have to be openable so that it could all be cleaned out.
This is where you lovely bunch come in!
I need more ideas! Aswell as sugestions on materials and other enrichment.
Draw-ups welcome!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Now this is awesome! I'd love to be able to do something like this myself, but as a nursing major in college (without a job), I could never afford it, never mind have the time. :lol:

Perhaps you could buy a large reptile terrarium and modify it? How big exactly do you mean by "huge?" I wish I had an opportunity to do something like this, it sounds awesome, yet potentially difficult to clean.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm...would using things like plumbers pipes (seeing as they can be bought in halves) be useful for the underground section? You could place they in the bottom part with the open section against glass so that you could open them and clean them out. As for the top, you ccould try and source out an organic fruit farm somewhere near you and "liberate" (ummm..buy..that's what I mean, not hoping fences and using jacksaws in the middle of the night, I would mean that _at all_ :twisted: :lol:!!) some apple tree branches, or small stumps to plant and give them bits to limb on. You could get natural ropes like hessian or jute (I assume they are okay for mice :? not sure) to hang between them. You could even hang some bird feeders and nests up on the branches for fun. Oooo! You could make some mud to hold the underground tubes in place - like the stuff they used in medieval times to hold the bricks together to build houses  And put some hay on top for throwing around and making a mess 

Alright, I really need to stop watching restoration man and historic britain programmes :? But I'd be really interested in seeing how it turms out - it would be my dream project!!


----------

